# Hey everyone!



## Mukund (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello everyone
i have been checking all the amazing posts made by you people on this forum for quite some time and found them very helpful,so i decided that i should make an account on this forum.
My name is Mukund.I am 15 years old and i have been playing drums for 4 years now.
I would 
My youtube channel-http://www.youtube.com/user/rite2mukund

So here is my video and i would love to hear ur opinion-






Mukund


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

It looks as if you are really enjoying yourself. Do you know anyone else that you could play with?


----------

